# Molly, a picture a day



## meganc (Apr 10, 2008)

So I'm trying to do a picture a day thing for my mini dachshund, Molly. I started at the beginning of the year, but always forgot, but I started back up around the end of March. I thought maybe I'd post them up on here 
I'm still on a point and shoot, I'm hoping to get a Nikon D80 within the next year. I don't have photoshop or anything so I don't edit my pictures  Everything is always handheld, no tripod, even though it's only a point and shoot lol.
I might not always post them, sometimes I just take a quick on when she's in my room or something, they're not always staged.
Well, here's a link to my thread from the 8th, of two that I took that day-
(thought I would put the link rather than post them again)
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118608
And here's the link to my thread from yesterday, of yesterday's photo-
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118727
And from now on I will post the ones I like here I guess.
Here's today's, it's not staged or anything, and it's not as good as the other ones that I posted, but it's the best I could get, she wasn't too into it today 
[url="http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilhk/2403504903/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]
(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)
It's not the best, I wish the nose was in focus too, and that there wasn't something on her nose. And I probably should've moved up a little, but she was being still for a second, so I had to hurry and get the shot 

What do you think?


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 10, 2008)

She's a cutie.  I've seen the others you've posted, but never commented...

It's good that you got down to her level.  Too many pictures of dogs are taken from normal height.  BOOOORING!

Also, this is a good window portrait.  The only think I don't like is the fact that her eyebrow is so close to the top of the frame.  I'd of lowered it a bit.

Nice work.  Keep it up.


----------



## meganc (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you very much 
Yeah, I always get down to her level 
And I agree, like I said in my first post she was being still for a second, so I had to hurry and get the shot, but I wish I was just a little bit further up, heh.
Thanks again!


----------



## meganc (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's todays, it's not the best, but I had to get a quick shot for today, and today has just been crazy lol.



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's today's, it's not real good either but I've been busy so it's just something I got real quick.



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 13, 2008)

Aww cute pics, and cool idea. Maybe I should do this "one picture a day thing" with my dogs.. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## meganc (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks 
Yeah, I take a bunch of pictures of her a day (when I have the time to, yesterday that was the only picture I had of her) but I just pick one favorite (sometimes two or three if I really like them) and put it on my flickr, also I have them in a folder, and now I'm posting them here 
No problem!


----------



## meganc (Apr 13, 2008)

Same as yesterday, busy day, took a quick shot of her laying around:



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 13, 2008)

meganc said:


> ...took a quick shot or her laying around:



She seems to do that a lot.


----------



## meganc (Apr 13, 2008)

Heh yeah 

Just realized I said or not of, haha oops!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL! Cute pup!


----------



## meganc (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## meganc (Apr 14, 2008)

Another busy day, so another sleepy picture 
And it's not real good again, it's just something I got real quick



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's one I have for today so far-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's a few more-







and i'll throw in a tennis ball 



(clicking them takes you to them on my flickr)


----------



## TCimages (Apr 15, 2008)

great shots.  Cute little puppy


----------



## meganc (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## meganc (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's today's, it's blurry and not really a great shot, but I just hurried and got something ha.



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## MissMia (Apr 17, 2008)

Love this shot of Molly!



meganc said:


> Here's one for today-
> 
> 
> 
> (clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## meganc (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's a better one for today/yesterday (it's just about 12am ha)



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's one for today so far-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## Mesoam (Apr 18, 2008)

haha he's smiling


----------



## meganc (Apr 18, 2008)

She, haha 
And I seem to get a lot of pictures where it looks like she's smiling ha.


----------



## meganc (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## pilotgirl2007 (Apr 19, 2008)

thats too cute! Thats just about what my dog looks like when I get up in the morning at 5:30 am. She is not a morning pup. Come to think of it shes not much of an afternoon or a night pup either: )


----------



## meganc (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks 
Yeah, Molly tends to sleep a lot, and when I bring out the camera she sometimes hides heh.
I saw her laying like this, and it was just too cute to not get a picture, so I got a few but while I was taking pictures she hid all the way under the blankets, guess she was too tired for pictures


----------



## meganc (Apr 20, 2008)

I took a bunch of photos I really liked today, there's around 15 I think, so instead of posting them here, I'll just put a link to my flickr, click 
Here are a few favorites-












Those are just a few, so go check out the rest


----------



## DarknGorgeous (Apr 20, 2008)

You have such an adorable puppy! Great shots, so much of that cutie's personality shines through.


----------



## meganc (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool pictures!  What's funny is I have a wife named Meghan and a dog named Molly.


----------



## meganc (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks 
Hah, that is pretty funny


----------



## meganc (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## lena5538 (Apr 22, 2008)

lmao! it is the cutest dog i have ever seen!


----------



## meganc (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## meganc (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's todays, not the greatest but oh well 



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 24, 2008)

nice shots...I have a request. Can we get a shot of the dog next to a person or something else so we can see the whole dog and get an idea of scale?

I want to see how small the dog is.


----------



## meganc (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks 

Hmm sure...I'll figure out something. I have one that kinda shows, it's not a full body shot though, but here it is anyways-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)
I'll get one from higher up or something to show it better though.


----------



## JCorwin (Apr 24, 2008)

beautiful baby you've got there   :thumbup:


----------



## meganc (Apr 24, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## meganc (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's one for today-



Sorry I didn't get a full body shot, I'll have to get some tomorrow outside where it's easier to do.


----------



## hotrocks (Apr 24, 2008)

very very cute dog

i feel like they all have a red colorcast over them..try doing a RGB curves color correction and decrease the red


----------



## meganc (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks 

A lot of the indoor ones do...it's probably because the lighting and plus the room they're mostly taken in is pink so I guess that could be it?


----------



## daluke09 (Apr 24, 2008)

What a cute dog.  It makes me want to get one!


----------



## meganc (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks!
They are the best


----------



## meganc (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's todays, sorry I skipped yesterday 



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)

Ahh sorry, I forgot to get a full body shot, I promise I'll get one soon!


----------



## meganc (Apr 27, 2008)

Here's today's-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (May 6, 2008)

Ahh sorry I haven't posted any pictures! We took a break (finally remembered to charge my camera last night, lol oops!) As much as Molly looks like she loves the camera, sometimes she wants a break from it, and I've been a little busy too. Today I made sure I got a picture, so now I think we're back on track (even though I think Molly wanted the break to last longer )
Well here's today's picture!



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## KOrmechea (May 6, 2008)

I wondered where she went.


----------



## meganc (May 7, 2008)

Yep, sometimes the camera gets on her nerves, which yesterday she wouldn't even look at it, heh


----------



## meganc (May 7, 2008)

Here's a few for today-




(I know the focus was on her nose )





and this one just for fun  (I use smileys way too much, haha)



(clicking them takes you to them on my flickr)


----------



## K_Pugh (May 7, 2008)

love the last one there, the B&W one!! your dog will be a legend one day, if not today. 

Molly for the win!


----------



## meganc (May 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## manaheim (May 7, 2008)

She's a pretty dachsund.  I love the name.  Too cute.

The first x pictures cracked me up... sleep much? lol

I like the distorted view from the nose.  Kind of funny.  The shot of her looking off into the distance in the park or whatever is cute.  I actually really liked the tennis ball.  More shots of things molly interacts with might be a neat addition to the theme.


----------



## meganc (May 7, 2008)

Thanks! 
Lol yeah, when I had forgot to get a picture I'd just get one when she was laying around, that's when it's the easiest lol. But after too many she hides under the covers, hah.
Yep, the last picture (the nose one) was mainly just for laughs, but I think it might be a favorite though lol.
Sounds like a good idea..I'll look into it.
Thanks again


----------



## meganc (May 10, 2008)

Here's three for the 8th, 9th, and today-








(new favorite I think ^ )

And this one's just for fun-



(clicking them takes you to them on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (May 11, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)
Yes, I know I'm in the picture hah, click on the picture and read my description, and read the notes I put on it too if you'd like 

Oh yeah, I got some better lighting in my room finally! Nothing professional or anything, just some lamps


----------



## meganc (May 12, 2008)

Today's isn't real good, she wasn't wanting to take pictures today either heh, but oh well.


----------



## meganc (May 12, 2008)

Okay, so I just realized she was asleep, so I got my camera out, and I got this shot:



(clicking on it takes you to it on my flickr)
I love it


----------



## meganc (May 13, 2008)

I get a lot of views but not a lot of replies! Hah, anyone?
Any tips or anything is appreciated too


----------



## DragonHeart (May 13, 2008)

nice shots, but out of ALL the shots sent, none show the whole body..... just a thought


----------



## meganc (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes it's hard to get a full body shot, I'll try to though!
Thanks 

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)

Hah, she wouldn't give me anything better


----------



## MarcusM (May 13, 2008)

DragonHeart said:


> nice shots, but out of ALL the shots sent, none show the whole body..... just a thought



yep, that's what I've been waiting for...haha


----------



## meganc (May 13, 2008)

Ohhh yeah! Hah, sorry, I forgot that you had asked me to get one, I'll try to get one tomorrow before I forget again, haha.


----------



## meganc (May 15, 2008)

Here's one for today, skipped yesterday, oops!



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)

Ahh, sorry, didn't get a full body shot, I think it will be easier to get outside and do it and today was rainy, hopefully tomorrow I will though!


----------



## meganc (May 17, 2008)

Sorry I've been skipping days, it's been a hectic week!
Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)
Crazy day, and she's still not too into taking photos, so this is the best I got! 

Ahh, still working on that full body shot, sorry bout that! heh...


----------



## meganc (May 18, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)

Sorry, still no full body shot :/
I tried! It's a little hard though, cause I have to hold her leash and the camera, and she likes to not look at the camera, especially outside. And today she just wanted to run around, so I wasn't going to push her to sit still, etc.


----------



## meganc (May 20, 2008)

Here's a few, including one for yesterday-








And this one is more for fun 



(clicking them takes you to it on my flickr)

I finally got the full body shots!! Heh


----------



## yellowjeep (May 20, 2008)

I really like the tail in that last one


----------



## invisible (May 20, 2008)

I was really starting to wonder if that cute dog of yours was just a head.


----------



## meganc (May 21, 2008)

Thanks 

Heh, yeah, it's much harder to do full body shots than just head shots, but I did it 
Her tail is much longer than it looks in the last one (besides the fact that it's like...partially invisible lol) You can see it a little better in the first full body shot, I cropped the second one though, so her tail kinda looks like its short heh. It's not a really good picture quality wise, I just wanted to share it for fun


----------



## meganc (May 21, 2008)

Here's one for today-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (May 22, 2008)

Here's today's, it's like yesterday's but I couldn't decide which one I liked better 



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (May 23, 2008)

Here's one for today, it's a little blurry but oh well 



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (May 25, 2008)

Didn't get around to posting yesterday's, here it is-



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------



## meganc (May 26, 2008)

Here's one for today, more for fun 



(clicking it takes you to it on my flickr)


----------

